# Possible QH Broodmare Critique



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

First glance - she looks nicely balanced and properly proportioned.

Closer look - Front legs look like they might be a bit over at the knee, and she's standing with her legs not properly underneath herself. Back legs look decent but lack muscle, and a bit lighter in bone than I'd like. Nice muscular hindquarters and croup not to steep or flat, good length of back, nice prominent withers. Shoulder might be a little too upright for my liking, and the neck could be just a smidgen longer. Not a very feminine or pretty face, but overall a very nicely balanced mare.


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks! Her head looks better in person I think its that big ugly halter that's throwing it off and lack of muscle...like i said shes lame :/


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not a conformation expert, but nothing glaringly wrong jumps out.

I am a bit apprehensive about breeding a lame horse though. Just cause she's lame and you don't know what else to do with her is not really enough to breed her in my view. 
If it's a horse that has proven breed worthy and has a career-ending injury, ok. But in this case, pretty young and without an evident cause or a diagnosis for the lameness, I'd want to at least know that it's nothing that can be inherited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

in my opinion, she' s mediocre. she has a relatively week coupling for a QH, small gaskin, slightly upright pasterns.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Am I the only one seeing an ewe neck? Her neck is short so it's a little hard to tell, but I feel like I really see one... 
For me, an ewe neck [even if she were perfect everywhere else] immediately takes her out of the running as a broodmare.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's there, but it's so mild that correct riding would change that. however, that's not what the OP is asessing.

I dont' really know that much about QH's, certainly not their pedigrees. is this mare's line a halter line? or?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

she might be a little 'camped out' in the back end too.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not good at conformation critiques so I'm not going there. She is my favorite color and that shiny sorrel tends to make me blind. LOL I do want to point out though that it's really hard on a lame mare to support the weight of a foal.


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

Again...This is a hypothetical thing, I will Probably never breed her as i have no need for a foal. Just wanted conformation critiques


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

She is not that well put together she's got a weak looking hindend,appears to camped out. For a mare her head is very coarse looking eye seems very small.

She's not brood mare quality they need to be exceptional,she's only mediocre.I would not be breeding her.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

unless you've got a good reason to breed from her, e.g. you want a foal, you think someone else wants a foal .. I wouldn't breed from her, _she's not likely to give you sufficiently good stock to make herself a broodmare in the absence of someone wanting a foal

_Also, even if, I wouldn't breed from her until I knew why she was lame .. carrying the foal is a problem if she has a weight-bearing problem.

Shame, because she's actually not a bad-looking mare and does look like she'd be very smooth ... imo I'd work on getting her sound.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite honestly I like this mare. Her shoulder is good and her neck ties in correctly. Her front half is really quite nice. She looks very "old Quarterhorse Lines" including her head which I like. 

Her back half is an issue. She is a bit camped out behind and a little bit sickle hocked. She is long through the coupling. The thing that really bothers me are her very light hocks.. I would like to see those much larger. She is standing like she is in pain. 

She stands over a LOT of ground. If I were breeding her I would look for a stallion that throws good bone, short couplings and a very correct hind leg. 

I am looking at her feet.. and her hind feet look like low heels and long toes. She would stand better behind if that were fixed. I wonder about her lameness.. if it is navicular I would wonder next about the cause.. is it conformation or a long time of bad shoes? I would investigate navicular in her relatives and if it were prevalent I would not breed her. JMO


----------

